# Tactical Clans



## barracuda (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi,

Looking to join a tactical clan.

Medal of Honor ad Call of Duty are the games I play.  I am leaving my clan due to mac doesn't support teamspeak or vent.

Are there any mac only tactical clans out there?


----------



## HoZ (Oct 3, 2005)

if you have Americas Army we may accept you.... we are 80% Mac and Linux... we have like 2 windowez users...


----------



## Pippin (Oct 5, 2005)

barracuda said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Looking to join a tactical clan.
> 
> ...




How do you expect to be in a tactical clan with no voice communication software? OS X doesnt really have a variant of its own, and nothing compared to teamspeak or ventrilo. Its such a shame that they dont develop these applications for os x. 
Apple even went as far as giving the teamspeak development team some machines to make the software on, but as soon as they received them we never heard anything more on the subject.
No communications software + still astoundingly pathetic video cards from apple mean we are still finding it hard to stay in the loop with games (Although decent cards such as the 6800 are now on the market but at a far more rediclous cost compared to wintel flashed 6800's). 

As for tatical or serious/profesional gaming we are still a bit away from that.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 5, 2005)

I used skpe for the time being...it does alright.  but it is a pain in the arse.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

Pippin said:
			
		

> OS X doesnt really have a variant of its own, and nothing compared to teamspeak or ventrilo. Its such a shame that they dont develop these applications for os x.



Mac gamers can't use Teamspeak, etc that the PC-wallahs use, but if you are a member of a Mac-only gaming clan, you should look into GameRanger, which acts as a centralised server for Mac gamers playing a multitude of games and, if you pay for Premium membership (I can't remember what it costs) also includes a voice comms system for Macs.


----------



## Viro (Oct 8, 2005)

What's wrong with using Skype? This is a honest question, since I never use voice chat in my games.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 9, 2005)

gameranger sux and there should be a monopoly lawsuit at them.


----------



## Pippin (Oct 17, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> What's wrong with using Skype? This is a honest question, since I never use voice chat in my games.



Im not sure about skype, in all honesty I have not used it. However I do hear it has quite a large Kb/s Upload compared to other voice communications clients. Also is it possible to have 15 people on with the possibility of listening or talking (in theory) at once?

Gameranger is a rather pathetic program for pro use and only survives due to the fact that there are no other alternatives. For finding a server it does it job - the other features it possesses are overloaded and when your on a Mac with less RAM* than necessary to usually play the game.

*which most Mac users are... 256Mb with the Mac and have not upgraded or 512Mb


----------



## barracuda (Oct 19, 2005)

we'll my post is moot right due to teamspeex... raahoo!!!!

skype works good  up to 4 players then it starts to fall apart in game play.


----------



## potny (Nov 15, 2005)

Just to clarify the Gameranger reply...You don't have to buy premium, it's actually free, premium just gives you other options including voice.  Also any of you try KDX?  That works really well, you can join a public room or set up private, which works great for clan battles.


----------

